

Ask HN: Legal Blurbs (terms/privacy policy) - backed by formal entity? - blizkreeg

I am going to be launching a site for the Indian market in the next few weeks. I live in the US.<p>I have a couple of questions regarding the legal aspects such as Terms of Use, Privacy Policy, and Disclaimer. Given the domain the site will be in, it's very important that I am covered against any liability and have that indemnity.<p>Does the legal "stuff" need to be supported/backed by a legal entity (document/attorney/company)? I can create comprehensive legal blurbs by looking at other sites in the same area and even get it verified by a lawyer. However, do they need to have any underlying support in the form of a company/LLC? Or does simply having it on the site disassociate me from potential risks?<p>Also, how does it work given that the site's users will be in India while it's run from the US? Has anyone had this experience before?
======
jgfoot
"it's very important that I am covered against any liability and have that
indemnity" -- then don't ask anonymous people on the Internet for legal
advice. It sounds like you need an Indian lawyer.

